# Euer Lieblings-Filmgenre?



## Invisible_XXI (14. April 2011)

Was sind eure Lieblings-Filmgenre?!
Oft sind die Genre vermischt, aber hier sollte dann der Teil genommen werden, den man lieber mag  Wobei das auch mit den Mehrfachantworten abgedeckt werden kann 

Ich mach mal den Anfang:

[x] Action
[x] Science Fiction


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2011)

Action, Komödie, Satire, SiFi, Kriegsfilme, das wären so feine Favs auch in Kombination. Aber bis auf Liebesschmalz und Hechel - Western schaue ich eigendlich fast alles


----------



## LisaM (14. April 2011)

ganz klar Action


----------



## byte1981 (14. April 2011)

[x] Action
[x] Komödie 
[x] Eastern 
[x] Sci-Fi
[x] Fantasy

Das wären meine Favoriten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. April 2011)

[x] Action
[x] Komödie
[x] Mystery
[x] Satire
[x] Science Fiction


----------



## seltsam (14. April 2011)

Horror,es kann nicht Brutal genug sein


----------



## blaidd (14. April 2011)

Schwer zu sagen... ich hab mal

[x] Action
[x] Fantasy
[x] Satire
[x] Science Fiction
[x] Thriller

genommen. Ordentliche Action-Filme gibt's eine ganze Menge, wobei man da auch meistens nicht allzu hohe Ansprüche stellt. Das Fantasy-Genre besteht dagegen nur aus einer Hand voll guten Filmen, und die 'Herr der Ringe'-Reihe sind gleich drei davon... Pan's Labyrinth und Johnny Darko kann man vielleicht noch dazuzählen. Komödien mag ich nur, wenn sie fiesen, schwarzen Humor haben...(Snatch, Bube Dame König Gras, In China essen sie Hunde, etc.) Gutgemachte Thriller mit einem gewissen intellektuellen Anspruch a là Ronin, Heat oder auch Spy Game gefallen mir wohl am besten. Gern auch mit Satire gemischt wie die Tarantino-Filme...
(Anti-)Kriegsfilme hab ich vergessen anzukreuzen, davon finde ich auch einige ziemlich gut.

Es fehlt noch Road-Movie, da gibt's auch ein einige (wenige) ziemlich gute wie z.B. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Easy Rider oder Vanishing Point...

Horrorfilme finde ich bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen ziemlich schwach...


----------



## Lan_Party (14. April 2011)

Eig alles außer Western, Satire, Eastern und Erotik.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2011)

Science Fiction, Fantasy, Eastern und Porno.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2011)

Ich bin auch ein Fan der hohen Pornofilmkunst 

Mytery
Action
Komödie 
Sci-Fi


----------



## RapToX (14. April 2011)

[xxx] pornos 

danach (mit großem abstand): alles andere


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. April 2011)

[x] Action
[x]Katastrophenfilm
[x]Komödie
[x]Martial-Arts / Eastern
[x]Science Fiction


----------



## Lan_Party (14. April 2011)

Was findet ihr denn an Pornos so toll? Klar schaue auch ich mir gerne schöne Frauen an aber das eine "Kunst" ist ist mir neu.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2011)

Dann schaust du die falschen Pornos.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was findet ihr denn an Pornos so toll? Klar schaue auch ich mir gerne schöne Frauen an aber das eine "Kunst" ist ist mir neu.


 
Scheint für einige einfacher zu sein als Frauen anzusprechen


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2011)

Schon mal überlegt, dass man sich Pornos auch mit Frauen ansehen kann?


----------



## Lan_Party (14. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal überlegt, dass man sich Pornos auch mit Frauen ansehen kann?



Ist schon klar.  Aber Kunst? Obwohl wenn ich an das kamasutra denke...


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was findet ihr denn an Pornos so toll? Klar schaue auch ich mir gerne schöne Frauen an aber das eine "Kunst" ist ist mir neu.



Das mit der hohen Kunst war auch ironisch gemeint. ^^ Aber natürlich guck ich Pornos. Welcher Mann nicht? Höchstens Eunuchen.


----------



## seltsam (14. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das mit der hohen Kunst war auch ironisch gemeint. ^^ Aber natürlich guck ich Pornos. Welcher Mann nicht? Höchstens Eunuchen.


 
Ich guck keine Pornos  Ich hab die immer langweilig gefunden.
Sowas guckt man nicht,sowas lebt man aus


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2011)

seltsam schrieb:


> Ich guck keine Pornos  Ich hab die immer langweilig gefunden.



Du bist auch seltsam.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Du bist auch seltsam.


 
Dann bin ich es auch.  Klar früher mit nem Kumpel aber jetzt lwn die mich.  Aber son PlayBoy oder ne FHM haben schon interessante Artikel.


----------



## FanomFrame (14. April 2011)

[x] Action

MfG FF


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. April 2011)

Meine beiden Lieblingsgenre dominieren hier ja ganz schön ^^ anscheinend viele gleichgesinnte hier


----------



## copi (15. April 2011)

Horror und comedy, alles was spass macht


----------



## Ratty0815 (15. April 2011)

[X] Action
[x] Sci-Fi
[X] und was leider vergessen worden ist... Animationsfilme ala Pixar Schmiede!


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. April 2011)

Animes hat er auch vergessen.


----------



## Low (15. April 2011)

Alle außer Western


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

jo so auch alles was ordentlich Action bietet


----------



## thysol (20. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das mit der hohen Kunst war auch ironisch gemeint. ^^ Aber natürlich guck ich Pornos. Welcher Mann nicht? Höchstens Eunuchen.


 
Also ich guck keine.


----------



## grumpich (24. April 2011)

Schwarzer Humor steht ja garnicht drin...


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. April 2011)

Ist ja auch kein eigenes Genre.


----------



## Rinkadink (24. April 2011)

einfach mal fürs klischee: ein forum wo nur computerfreaks angemeldet sind und bisher haben erst 5 von euch für pornos abgestimmt? was ist denn da los?


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. April 2011)

Sind halt zu viele Kinder hier.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Sind halt zu viele Kinder hier.


 
Oder man "bewundert" die Hardware hier! Es soll ja leute geben...


----------



## Brut (27. April 2011)

Mystery
Thriller
Sci-Fi


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. April 2011)

Science Fiction
Kriegsfilme
Satire

Die Reihenfolge kann variieren...


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2014)

Ich habe überall ein KReuz gemacht!

Es gibt in jeden Genre gute Filme und ich will mich da nicht festlegen.

Aber meine Top-Favoriten sind wohl trotzdem:

1.) SciFi
2.) Fantasy
3.) Thriller
4.) Komödien
5.) Action
... usw

die Reihenfolge ab Platz 3 kann varieren.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

Eigentlich nur überwiegend Action Filme.


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. Mai 2014)

Ganz Oben an erster Stelle kommen Abenteuer / Schatzsuche und Kinder Krimi wie z.B. Die 3 ??? ,Die Goonies , Die Pfefferkörner, Fünf Freunde, Indianer Jones, Tomb Raider,  usw..
Zeichentrick - Animationsfilme.
Sci Fi.
Action.
Krimi.
katastrophenfilme.


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

Action / Komödie & Horror


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Fantasy und Horror sind meine beiden Favoriten.


----------



## Amon (5. November 2014)

Ich guck alles außer Komödien. Die hasse ich wie die Pest.


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Also bei mir Kriegsfilm / Antikriegsfilm und Komödien


----------



## shotta (25. Dezember 2014)

ghetto filme und komödien


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2014)

Endzeit und Motorsport fehlt irgendwie...


----------

